# Judy's Buns



## SmokinAl

My wife is an incredible baker. I don't know why I don't weigh 400 lbs! 

These just came out of the oven.













1-25-16.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Jan 25, 2016






Points for Judy??

Thanks for looking,

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard

Those look really good!

The wife and I have just started making different breads, but we haven't tried the rolls yet.  I'll show these to my bride and see if that inspires her like it has me.

Points for Miss Judy!


----------



## gary s

Beautiful Rolls, never tried rolls, use to make bread,  Those really look fantastic

Gary


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Judy has great looking Buns!


----------



## SmokinAl

SmokinAl said:


> My wife is an incredible baker. I don't know why I don't weigh 400 lbs!
> 
> These just came out of the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-25-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points for Judy??
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> 
> Al





CrankyBuzzard said:


> Those look really good!
> 
> The wife and I have just started making different breads, but we haven't tried the rolls yet.  I'll show these to my bride and see if that inspires her like it has me.
> 
> Points for Miss Judy!


Thanks CB, 

I help her a little, but this is her thing!

Al & Judy


gary s said:


> Beautiful Rolls, never tried rolls, use to make bread,  Those really look fantastic
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary,

They taste as god as they look!

Al & Judy


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Judy has great looking Buns!


I knew this was coming as soon as I posted it!

Yes, she has great looking buns! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks Case!!

Al


----------



## ak1

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks CB,
> 
> I help her a little, but this is her thing!
> 
> Al & Judy
> 
> Thanks Gary,
> 
> They taste as god as they look!
> 
> Al & Judy
> 
> I knew this was coming as soon as I posted it!
> 
> Yes, she has great looking buns!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Case!!
> 
> Al


Nice buns! Exactly what I was thinking. Of course Judy gets points for her buns


----------



## smokin phil

.


----------



## SmokinAl

AK1 said:


> Nice buns! Exactly what I was thinking. Of course Judy gets points for her buns


Thanks AK!!

She appreciates the compliment, and the points!!

Al


Smokin Phil said:


> Bun points!!!


Thanks a lot, Phil

I'm just getting ready to have a Canadian bacon sandwich on one for breakfast.

Al


----------



## tropics

Didn't have any bread flour but I am trying it with All Purpose today.I hope my buns look as nice as Judies Points for Judy hope she don't mind the kidden

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

tropics said:


> Didn't have any bread flour but I am trying it with All Purpose today.I hope my buns look as nice as Judies Points for Judy hope she don't mind the kidden
> 
> Richie


Hope they turn out good for you Richie. She says All Purpose flour will work fine.

She's a good sport, I should have known when I chose that title what was to come.

Actually she's flattered that there was so much interest in her buns!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## tropics

Failed The dough felt good but when I let it rise the second time it stuck to the towel,not pretty will try again.













100_3623.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 26, 2016






Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Never use a towel ( Judy's looked like that her first try )

Sorry I should have told you that.

Use saran wrap sprayed with Pam.

When you use the egg wash, be very careful or they will deflate.

Yours look like pizza, how about adding some cheese & pepperoni & bake!

Good luck next time

Al & Judy


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> Never use a towel ( Judy's looked like that her first try )
> 
> Sorry I should have told you that.
> 
> Use saran wrap sprayed with Pam.
> 
> When you use the egg wash, be very careful or they will deflate.
> 
> Yours look like pizza, how about adding some cheese & pepperoni & bake!
> 
> Good luck next time
> 
> Al & Judy


Thanks I only made half the batch,being the way they are I'll claim them to be Flat Bread LOL

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

Yea good call Richie!

That's some awesome flat bread!!

Al


----------



## whistech

Beautiful buns Al and Miss Judy!     Do you have a recipe?


----------



## SmokinAl

This is the recipe she used.

. http://allrecipes.com/recipe/23284/french-bread-rolls-to-die-for

She said where it says to cover the rolls with a towel, use saran wrap sprayed with pam.

She also used an egg wash & sprinkled poppy & sesame seeds on top just before putting them in the oven.

Al


----------



## tropics

Judy & Al Thank You

Richie













100_3640.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016


















100_3641.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jan 28, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl

Great job, Richie!

We knew you could do it!!

Al & Judy


----------



## Bearcarver

Nice Buns Al & Judy!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bet They're Awesome!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-----------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm a couple days late, but I had to dig my way out first.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Buns Al & Judy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bet They're Awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -----------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I'm a couple days late, but I had to dig my way out first.
> 
> Bear


  Thanks Bear, and thanks for the points!

I remember when I was here before the same thing happened with the snow, but you lost electricity for a few days.

I'm glad I'm here in Florida, but even here our weather has not been good.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Bear, and thanks for the points!
> 
> I remember when I was here before the same thing happened with the snow, but you lost electricity for a few days.
> 
> I'm glad I'm here in Florida, but even here our weather has not been good.
> 
> Al


That was probably the storm we got in "October". It was a wet snow that dropped 18". And since it was October, all of the leaves were still in the trees, which meant much of the snow stuck to the leaves in the trees, and the weight tore trees down all over our area. Our woods sounded like a war-zone with trees dropping like crazy all day & night, and a lot of wires came down with the trees & limbs.

We lost electric that time, and it took 6 days for the Power company to get this far out. What a Mess!!!

Bear


----------



## boykjo

Well I missed this one... Wow..... nice rolls........  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  she definatley got them down pat...... What weight are you going with when you seperate the dough?...... I've been using the king arthur unbleached all  purpose flour and bought the king arthur bread flower like she used but havent tried it yet. My last batch, the crust came out soft and flakey like it should. I dont know what caused it to get that way. Some things I did differently were I kept the dough moister and a little sticky. I also didnt work the dough before my last roll rise and I let them rise upside down then flipped them and rested them for another 2 hrs with a damp towel on top of them then I egg washed and sprinkled the poppy seeds... I love the poppy seeds....................

Your buns look great Judy....lol

joe


----------



## BandCollector

Great looking Buns Judy...I know how satisfying it can be baking something that comes out looking and tasting great. 

I had the same experience with pizza dough.  Home made is always greater than the store bought.

Nice job,

John


----------



## SmokinAl

boykjo said:


> Well I missed this one... Wow..... nice rolls........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she definatley got them down pat...... What weight are you going with when you seperate the dough?...... I've been using the king arthur unbleached all  purpose flour and bought the king arthur bread flower like she used but havent tried it yet. My last batch, the crust came out soft and flakey like it should. I dont know what caused it to get that way. Some things I did differently were I kept the dough moister and a little sticky. I also didnt work the dough before my last roll rise and I let them rise upside down then flipped them and rested them for another 2 hrs with a damp towel on top of them then I egg washed and sprinkled the poppy seeds... I love the poppy seeds....................
> 
> Your buns look great Judy....lol
> 
> joe


She weighs the whole ball of dough, then divides that by 16. I think the last batch were 61 grams each. The crust on hers is crispy like French bread, and the buns are chewy. She only lets the buns rise the last time until they double in size, about 40 minutes. Also instead of a towel she uses plastic wrap sprayed with Pam. Miss Judy thanks you for the compliment!!

Al


BandCollector said:


> Great looking Buns Judy...I know how satisfying it can be baking something that comes out looking and tasting great.
> 
> I had the same experience with pizza dough.  Home made is always greater than the store bought.
> 
> Nice job,
> 
> John


Judy thanks you for the compliment John!!

Al


----------



## dave17a

SmokinAl said:


> My wife is an incredible baker. I don't know why I don't weigh 400 lbs!
> 
> These just came out of the oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-25-16.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ SmokinAl
> __ Jan 25, 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Points for Judy??
> 
> Thanks for looking,
> 
> Al


Put recipe in favs. Awsome!


----------



## SmokinAl

dave17a said:


> Put recipe in favs. Awsome!


  Thanks Dave!

Al


----------



## ellymae

Those look great! I have been looking for a good bun recipe- will give this one a whirl.


----------



## SmokinAl

ellymae said:


> Those look great! I have been looking for a good bun recipe- will give this one a whirl.


Thanks for the compliment!

Let us know how they turn out.

Al


----------



## dennyman100

Here are some of the breads I have done.  I love baking and typically make some breads every weekend.  This week I tried buns for hotdogs and brats (no pics sorry)

Notice the rolls in corner there

Here is the sandwich and fries put together.

Nothing like smelling some yeast bread making all day.


----------



## SmokinAl

dennyman100 said:


> Here are some of the breads I have done.  I love baking and typically make some breads every weekend.  This week I tried buns for hotdogs and brats (no pics sorry)
> 
> Notice the rolls in corner there
> 
> Here is the sandwich and fries put together.
> 
> Nothing like smelling some yeast bread making all day.


Looks like your quite an accomplished baker. Nice job!

When you are uploading pics, use the insert image icon at the top of the text box.

Then the pic will upload into the message, instead of a reference to a jpeg file.

Al


----------



## dukeburger

Jut noticed these buns on the carousel. Nice!

Points for Judy!


----------



## SmokinAl

DukeBurger said:


> Jut noticed these buns on the carousel. Nice!
> 
> Points for Judy!


Thanks DB!!

I'll tell her!!

Al


----------



## mummel

Al is your wife a bread guru?  I made some challah 2 weeks back (used an Oster bread machine).  It was great, but I would like to get it denser (was pretty "airy" if that makes sense).

Here's what I used:

1-1/2 cups warm water
2 teaspoons active dry yeast
1/3 cup honey
1/3 cup vegetable oil
2 eggs
2 teaspoons salt
5 cups unbleached all-purpose flour
settings = 2lbs, medium crust, basic bread (setting 1),3h 25min cook time
What piece does she recommend I tweak????  Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl

mummel said:


> Al is your wife a bread guru?  I made some challah 2 weeks back (used an Oster bread machine).  It was great, but I would like to get it denser (was pretty "airy" if that makes sense).
> 
> Here's what I used:
> 
> 1-1/2 cups warm water  1 cu water
> 2 teaspoons active dry yeast 3/8 ounce
> 1/3 cup honey no honey, 1/8 cu raw sugar + 1/8 white sugar
> 1/3 cup vegetable oil no oil, just 1/4 cup butter, melted
> 2 eggs extra large + 1 egg for brushing the top
> 2 teaspoons salt 1 1/2 tsp
> 5 cups unbleached all-purpose flour 3.5 cups
> 2 tb poppy seeds for sprinkling on top of egg wash
> settings = 2lbs, medium crust, basic bread (setting 1),3h 25min cook time 350 for 45 minutes or until loaves sound hollow when tapped.
> What piece does she recommend I tweak????  Thanks!
> 
> This is her recipe, but she doesn't use a bread machine. I don't think she knows how.
> 
> She makes it like original challah bread with 3 rolls braided together.
> 
> This makes 1 loaf.
> 
> Al


----------



## mummel

HA thanks Al!  Yeah I dont know about all these changes in a bread machine.  I was hoping I could tweak one or two items.  Man you are a lucky guy.  Fresh bread from the Misses!!  Thanks for asking.


----------



## SmokinAl

mummel said:


> HA thanks Al!  Yeah I dont know about all these changes in a bread machine.  I was hoping I could tweak one or two items.  Man you are a lucky guy.  Fresh bread from the Misses!!  Thanks for asking.


You should try baking bread in the oven instead of the bread machine.

I know it's easier in the machine, but the results are not the same.

This is just like smoking meat, you keep changing the recipe until you get it right.

Luckily Judy likes to bake & I like to smoke!

Al


----------



## jerseyhunter

The buns /rolls look great, but what I really need is a hard roll/ Kaiser recipe. I saved both the French roll and the Challah bread recipes, as I'm just starting to bake. My wife is the baker and I'm the cook.  Works out great around the holidays.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## jerseyhunter

Question, why are half covered with sesame and the other with poppy seeds? Does the poppy make them taste more like hard rolls?


----------



## SmokinAl

jerseyhunter said:


> Question, why are half covered with sesame and the other with poppy seeds? Does the poppy make them taste more like hard rolls?


I like poppy seeds & Judy likes sesame seeds. Need I say more?  

Al


----------



## daveomak

See there !!!!   Al knows how to keep Judy Happy....  Same here with Bride.... 

Good job Al....   ....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





....


----------



## jerseyhunter

Happy wife  Happy life. Wish I learned this decades ago.


----------



## SmokinAl

DaveOmak said:


> See there !!!!   Al knows how to keep Judy Happy....  Same here with Bride....
> 
> Good job Al....   ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....


Ha Ha! Your too much Dave!!

She keeps me on my toes!

Al


jerseyhunter said:


> Happy wife  Happy life. Wish I learned this decades ago.


We just figured out a long time ago not to do anything to p&#@ each other off.

Just celebrated our 50 anniversary so I guess it worked.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver

SmokinAl said:


> Just celebrated our 50 anniversary so I guess it worked.
> 
> Al


50th!!!!  Congrats Al !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm proud of you & Judy!!

You got us beat---We Just had our 47th in December!!

Bear


----------



## whistech

Al and Judy, Happy Anniversary!      God Bless You Both.


----------



## SmokinAl

Bearcarver said:


> 50th!!!!  Congrats Al !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm proud of you & Judy!!
> 
> You got us beat---We Just had our 47th in December!!
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear!

I guess were both just a couple of old guys.

Al


whistech said:


> Al and Judy, Happy Anniversary!      God Bless You Both.


Thank-you my friend!!

Al


----------



## dennyman100

Hey Congrats Al!  Me and my wife are about to hit our 4 year.  I don't really understand kinds now days (Im an old 26 yr old) they get married then 2 weeks later want to kill each other.  Hopefully good lord willing me and my wife will make it through to see 50 years!


----------



## SmokinAl

dennyman100 said:


> Hey Congrats Al!  Me and my wife are about to hit our 4 year.  I don't really understand kinds now days (Im an old 26 yr old) they get married then 2 weeks later want to kill each other.  Hopefully good lord willing me and my wife will make it through to see 50 years!


Thanks Buddy!

With that attitude I'm sure the both of you will see 50 years.

I'm hoping for 75!

Al


----------



## jeffinn

Congrats! And thanks to you and Judy for this recipe. I made these last week and they were really good!


----------



## SmokinAl

Jeffinn said:


> Congrats! And thanks to you and Judy for this recipe. I made these last week and they were really good!


Thanks a lot Jeff, I'm glad they came out so good for you!

Al


----------



## gary s

Sorry I'm Late but congrats on the 50   Were almost there    Time sure starts going by fast

Gary


----------



## foamheart

Speaking of Judy, how's that knee doing? She out dancing and parting yet?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Those buns look awesome Al !  Definetly points for Judy !  Wish I could bake like that, I try but it just doesn't seem I have the touch !


----------



## SmokinAl

gary s said:


> Sorry I'm Late but congrats on the 50   Were almost there    Time sure starts going by fast
> 
> Gary


Boy you got that right. Funny how my mind still thinks I'm a young man, but my body reminds me that I'm not.

Al


Foamheart said:


> Speaking of Judy, how's that knee doing? She out dancing and parting yet?


She's doing great. Thanks for asking.

I sharpened up the mower blade as you suggested, so far she isn't interested!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Those buns look awesome Al ! Definetly points for Judy ! Wish I could bake like that, I try but it just doesn't seem I have the touch !


Thanks Justin!

She just seems to be a natural at baking!

Al


----------



## gary s

Boy you got that right. Funny how my mind still thinks I'm a young man, but my body reminds me that I'm not.

Al

Did you hit the nail on the head or what, I was talking to my neighbor about the very thing Friday.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

gary s said:


> Boy you got that right. Funny how my mind still thinks I'm a young man, but my body reminds me that I'm not.
> 
> Al
> 
> Did you hit the nail on the head or what, I was talking to my neighbor about the very thing Friday.
> 
> Gary


Yea, it's a cruel joke on us!

I run every morning & think I'm really hauling, but when I time myself I'm a slug.

I look at a young girl & think wow! She looks at me & thinks Grampa!

Good thing I'm happily married to a very understanding woman!

Al


----------



## foamheart

SmokinAl said:


> She's doing great. Thanks for asking.
> 
> I sharpened up the mower blade as you suggested, so far she isn't interested!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al


Did the Dr. give you a perscription for a new cattle prod? If not tell him you need one so you can get it on insurance. Sometimes the insurance doesn't want to pay becuase they think its a sex toy.


----------



## GaryHibbert

SmokinAl said:


> This is the recipe she used.
> 
> . http://allrecipes.com/recipe/23284/french-bread-rolls-to-die-for
> 
> She said where it says to cover the rolls with a towel, use saran wrap sprayed with pam.
> 
> She also used an egg wash & sprinkled poppy & sesame seeds on top just before putting them in the oven.
> 
> Al


Jeez Al!!  Use saran wrap sprayed with pam?????  I have enough trouble ripping the damn stuff off the roll and getting it in place over the food.  Half the time it looks more like a rope than a sheet.  And now you expect me to also spray the stuff with pam.  I figure if I had 2 or 3 more hands, I *might* be able to do that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## foamheart

GaryHibbert said:


> Jeez Al!!  Use saran wrap sprayed with pam?????  I have enough trouble ripping the damn stuff off the roll and getting it in place over the food.  Half the time it looks more like a rope than a sheet.  And now you expect me to also spray the stuff with pam.  I figure if I had 2 or 3 more hands, I *might* be able to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Dang, Gary don't you guys up north know about Saranwrap at a Criso parties?

<Chuckles>


----------



## SmokinAl

Foamheart said:


> Did the Dr. give you a perscription for a new cattle prod? If not tell him you need one so you can get it on insurance. Sometimes the insurance doesn't want to pay becuase they think its a sex toy.


MMM, cattle prod, now you got me thinking.

Al


GaryHibbert said:


> Jeez Al!!  Use saran wrap sprayed with pam?????  I have enough trouble ripping the damn stuff off the roll and getting it in place over the food.  Half the time it looks more like a rope than a sheet.  And now you expect me to also spray the stuff with pam.  I figure if I had 2 or 3 more hands, I *might* be able to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Lightly spray the tops of the buns instead of the plastic wrap.

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

tropics said:


> Didn't have any bread flour but I am trying it with All Purpose today.I hope my buns look as nice as Judies Points for Judy hope she don't mind the kidden
> 
> Richie


Nothing personal, Richie, but I for one sure hope your buns don't look as good as Miss Judy's.  Not only would you be setting your sights pretty high, but I just don't think they would really suit you







Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

GaryHibbert said:


> Nothing personal, Richie, but I for one sure hope your buns don't look as good as Miss Judy's.  Not only would you be setting your sights pretty high, but I just don't think they would really suit you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Good one Gary!

Are you going to make the buns?

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

Yeah I think I'll give it a try.  I've baked lots of bread over the years but I've never tried buns.  I'd really appreciate it if Miss Judy would share her favorite bun recipe

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

GaryHibbert said:


> Yeah I think I'll give it a try. I've baked lots of bread over the years but I've never tried buns. I'd really appreciate it if Miss Judy would share her favorite bun recipe
> 
> Gary


This is the recipe for the buns in this thread.

It's also our favorite one, she makes these more than any of her other bun recipes.

 http://allrecipes.com/recipe/23284/french-bread-rolls-to-die-for

Enjoy!

Al


----------



## GaryHibbert

Thanks AL.   And please thank Miss Judy.  I'll be trying these.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl

GaryHibbert said:


> Thanks AL. And please thank Miss Judy. I'll be trying these.
> 
> Gary


No problem!

If you make these one time, you'll be hooked & be making them all the time.

Al


----------



## ab canuck

Again I am a late arrival, All due to fatties. And Thx. Al for posting the link. Definitely copying this one.


----------



## SmokinAl

AB Canuck said:


> Again I am a late arrival, All due to fatties. And Thx. Al for posting the link. Definitely copying this one.


Your very welcome!

Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker

Do we need to have a posting area for Judy's bunz 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice buns Al & Judy


----------



## murraysmokin

My daughter helping make these famous buns...fingers crossed. 













20170128_140923.jpg



__ murraysmokin
__ Jan 28, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

murraysmokin said:


> My daughter helping make these famous buns...fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20170128_140923.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ murraysmokin
> __ Jan 28, 2017


That's awesome Murray! Be sure to let me know how they turn out!

Al


----------



## hardcookin

Your a lucky man. Thumbs Up


----------



## murraysmokin

SmokinAl said:


> That's awesome Murray! Be sure to let me know how they turn out!
> 
> Al



They turned out great had a friends & family over & we got rave reviews & a proud 10 year old daughter.  Of course they came out & got devoured hot out of the oven so no pictures.


----------



## SmokinAl

murraysmokin said:


> They turned out great had a friends & family over & we got rave reviews & a proud 10 year old daughter. Of course they came out & got devoured hot out of the oven so no pictures.


That's great to hear Murray!

I'll tell Judy!

Al


----------

